# Datenträger verwaltung - i3[gelöst]

## Beelzebub_

Hallo,

mir fehlt ein gewisses Verständniss, folgende Situation:

Ich hatte vor einiger Zeit ein funktionierendes Gentoo mit Cinnamon (gnome fork) und eingelegte CDs/DvDs (+audio cds) waren direkt im FM vorhanden und abspielbar.

Nun habe ich schon vor einiger Zeit zu Funtoo(~Gentoo) gewechselt mit i3 (wm - awesome like) und die CDs werden nicht mehr angezeigt.. 

- nun ich bin mir relativ sicher, dass mir nur etwas fehlt, was bei Cinnamon standartmäßig dabei ist und bei i3 nicht, welches für die CDs zuständig ist. Als FM nutze ich pcmanfm.

Kennt sich hier Jemand besser aus? 

Mit besten Grüßen,

Beelzebub

----------

## l3u

 *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   

> Nun habe ich schon vor einiger Zeit zu Funtoo(~Gentoo) gewechselt

 

Falsches Forum?

----------

## Beelzebub_

Nein, Funtoo ist nur eine Variante von Gentoo. Die Unterschiede sind minimal und hier nicht ausschlag gebend.

----------

## schmidicom

 *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   

> Nein, Funtoo ist nur eine Variante von Gentoo. Die Unterschiede sind minimal und hier nicht ausschlag gebend.

 

Und trotzdem erwartest du eine Antwort mit Bezug auf eben selbigen Abkömmling.

Aber dennoch:

Der i3 ist so weit ich das verstehe ein WM für Minimalisten und diese nutzen selten solche Automatisierungen. In einer solchen Umgebung ist also Konsolenworking (mount/umount oder pmount für den nicht Admin) angesagt.

----------

## Beelzebub_

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

>  *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   Nein, Funtoo ist nur eine Variante von Gentoo. Die Unterschiede sind minimal und hier nicht ausschlag gebend. 
> 
> Und trotzdem erwartest du eine Antwort mit Bezug auf eben selbigen Abkömmling.
> 
> Aber dennoch:
> ...

 

Ich hätte auch schreiben können das ich ein Gentoo installiert habe, ich wollte nur nicht lügen.^^

Es ist nicht relevant, dass es sich um Funtoo handelt. Deshalb schrieb ich das im Gentooforum und erwarte KEINEN Bezug auf "eben selbigen Abkömmling".

Mir ist klar das i3 solche Automatisierungen nicht nutzt, deshalb frage ich nun noch einmal:

Wie bekomme ich diese fehlende Automatisierungen unter i3 zum laufen bzw welche Pakete sind dies?

----------

## Max Steel

 *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   

> Wie bekomme ich diese fehlende Automatisierungen unter i3 zum laufen bzw welche Pakete sind dies?

 

im Normalfall hast du schon alle Pakete die das unterstützen onboard. Schreib ein paar udev-regeln um die automatisierung einzubauen. oder hol dir noch zusätzliche Pakete wie udisks ins Boot die dir das erledigen. Konfigurieren musst du in beiden Parts. Da ich selbst das ganze mit i3 nicht mache kann ich dir da nicht weiter mit helfen. Sorry.

----------

## Josef.95

 *l3u wrote:*   

>  *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   Nun habe ich schon vor einiger Zeit zu Funtoo(~Gentoo) gewechselt 
> 
> Falsches Forum?

 

Ja es ist hier eigentlich das falsche Forum.

Aber es ist ja schon mal schön das man so ehrlich war, und gleich dazugeschrieben wurde das es sich um ein Funtoo statt um Gentoo handelt.

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, welcher Window-Manager verwendet wird ist wahrscheinlich völlig wurscht. Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe möchtest du dieses "Volume Management" im  PCMan File-Manager haben.

Und das sollte vermutlich auch möglich sein:  *PCManFM Wiki wrote:*   

> PCManFM's features include:
> 
> Volume management (mount/unmount/eject, requires gvfs) with optional automounting

  (Auszug)

Von daher wäre es sicherlich interessant mit welchen USE-Flags gnome-base/gvfs gebaut wurde. (und welche gvfs und pcmanfm Version verwendet wird)

----------

## wrdaniel

Wie logst du dich ein? Sollte es SLIM sein, schau dich mal um bezüglich ConsoleKit, PolicyKit und Dbus, und daß dieses beim Login korrekt ausgeführt werden. Das Arch WIKI ist immer ein guter Anlaufpunkt.

Ansonsten kann ich die auch spaceFM als Dateimanager empfehlen. Gerade im Bereich mounting ist er recht gut zu konfigurieren, da man seine eigenen mount Befehle angeben kann.

----------

## Beelzebub_

@Max Steel Danke, du hast mich auf die richtige Fährte gebracht. Ich nutze nun Udiskie zum automatischem Mounten. 

@Josef.95 Warum ist es falsch hier zu posten, wenn die Lösung nicht Funtoo spezifisch ist? Ich meine: Funtoo ist zu 90% Gentoo und damit eher eine Variante von Gentoo, wie dein installiertes OS auch eine Variante von Gentoo ist.   :Cool: 

"Hm, welcher Window-Manager verwendet wird ist wahrscheinlich völlig wurscht" Ja stimmt, ich habe das jetzt mit Udiskie gelöst.

@wrdaniel Ich nutze kein Login Manager, für den Window Manager nutze ich startx. SpaceFM werde ich mir mal anschauen, danke.

Soweit ist alles in Ordnung.

Mit besten Grüßen, 

Beelzebub

----------

## cryptosteve

 *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   

> @Josef.95 Warum ist es falsch hier zu posten, wenn die Lösung nicht Funtoo spezifisch ist? Ich meine: Funtoo ist zu 90% Gentoo und damit eher eine Variante von Gentoo, wie dein installiertes OS auch eine Variante von Gentoo ist.   

 

Was fürn Quatsch ... mit der Begründung kannst Du alle Ubuntu- und Mintforen dicht machen und gleich debianforum.de fluten.

Daher war die Bitte, das zukünftig bei Funtoo zu klären, durchaus angebracht. Aber jetzt wissen wir ja, was Sache ist.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Josef.95

 *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   

> @Josef.95 Warum ist es falsch hier zu posten, wenn die Lösung nicht Funtoo spezifisch ist? Ich meine: Funtoo ist zu 90% Gentoo und damit eher eine Variante von Gentoo, wie dein installiertes OS auch eine Variante von Gentoo ist. 

 

Naja, weil Funtoo hallt nicht Gentoo ist. Und ob die Lösung nicht doch Funtoo spezifisch ist bzw unter Funtoo eventuell ganz anders zu lösen ist, ist doch noch gar nicht bekannt.

Falls noch Interesse besteht udisks doch noch (mit startx) zum laufen zu bekommen, dann schau auch mal ob die Tipps aus

Tips and tricks for ConsoleKit, PolicyKit, and udev helpers weiterhelfen.

So ohne genauere Info deinerseits was bereits gemacht wurde (welche Versionen verwendet werden, mit welchen USE-Flags gebaut wurde, und mit welchen Optionen startx ausgeführt wird, eine Fehlermeldung von pcmanfm aus dem Terminal usw) wird man hier kaum weiterhelfen können.

----------

## Beelzebub_

Oh man ich gebe den Glauben an die Meinschheit auf.

----------

## Jean-Paul

 *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   

> ...ich habe das jetzt mit Udiskie gelöst. 

 Oh, Schei... ich hab grad mal zum Test ein "emerge -p udiskie" gemacht. Der wollte mir 25 Pakete installieren, inkl. consolekit, polkit und dem ganzen Gedöns. Und das nur um einen Stick/CD zu mounten ?

Da kann man echt vom Glauben abfallen.

Wenn du einen Automount brauchst in der Form: wenn-ich-einen-stick-einstecke-soll-ein-Festerchen-aufgehen-so-dass-ich-dessen-Inhalt-sehe, dann hast du alles richtig gemacht.

Wenn es dir ausreicht nach /media/sdc zu navigieren um den Inhalt zu sehen, dann mache ein  *Quote:*   

> emerge sys-apps/uam

  Das Teil ist wenige 100KB groß und besteht eigentlich aus udev-Regeln. Bevor du einen Stick abziehst, solltest du jedoch ein "sync" ausführen. Mir ist das automount genug.

Und ich würde dir übrigens auch zu spacefm raten. 

Funtoo: ich sehe kein Problem darin ob jemand Funtoo, Gentoo, Sabayon, oder sonst was auf Gentoobasis verwendet.

Jean-Paul

----------

## bell

Das größte Problem sind die Audio-CD's. Diese haben kein Dateisystem und lassen sich höchstens mit sys-fs/cdfs "richtig" mounten.

GVFS kann diesen Mount (über udisks) simulieren. Es ist also kein Dateisystem da, aber Anwendungen die GVFS unterstützen, können trotzdem drauf zugreifen.  Aber man kann auch auf Anwendungen zurückgreifen die die CD's ohne gvfs/usdisks einfach abspielen können, wie zB. media-sound/grip.

PS: ein "emerge -vp udiskie" liefert bei mir nur das udiskie zum installieren, also nur ein Paket. Ich nutze halt gvfs und das Gedöns drum rum.

----------

